# Raspberry Leaf



## Cally (Aug 1, 2012)

I have raspberries growing in my garden right now and I'm wondering if these are the right raspberry leaves for the job. I always here about tea and occassionally about using them in bath products and I figure if I want to build up my dried herbs I'd best start from home... hopefully from the correct plants, which is where you guys come in....telling me if they are correct or not, lol. And also when to harvest them and which leaves... if of course they are the correct ones.


----------



## Genny (Aug 1, 2012)

They're the right ones.  

They do have to be picked in the spring, which is when the antioxidants are highest in the leaves.  When you do it later when the fruit is on the shrub, the leaves have lost most of their antioxidant properties.


----------

